# Titan quest lag in single player



## fox7399 (Dec 25, 2006)

My Titan quest game lags in single player. It seems like video lag. I have all graphics in game set to lowest quality but it is still laggy. I have a fx5200 Nvidia right now. Just wondering if that might be the problem cus my video card cant handle it. But how can i fix the lag?


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.pgnx.net/reviews.php?page=full&id=11504

here at the bottom you can see the specs , if you want a game to run smoothly always look at the recommended specs ,
get a new video card the Nvidia 7600GT will do the job with ease ; also how much RAM have you got and what kind of processor ?


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

What are the specs of your PC?
If you don't know then please download and run SysSpec. Run the file > click on the system button > click edit > click copy to clipboard and then paste it with your reply.


----------



## fox7399 (Dec 25, 2006)

Win Xp pro SP2
Nvidia GeForce 5200 FX graphics
AMD Athlon XP 2600+
1.19 GHz
1GB RAM

K7N2 Delta (NVIDIA nForce 2 chipset based) 128 bit Memory bus


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I played titan quest through and had some huge performance issues with it. On a significantly better rig than yours (check my profile) I still got more lag and hitching (and crashes) than I was happy about. The game is a system hog almost on par with games like Oblivion and Gothic 3 for causing performance issues. But it is worth putting up with the hitches and burps if you like playing Diablo style games.


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

The game is very badly encoded I must say. I don't get any lag to speak off, but I can't have a media player or teamspeak running in the background as you just can't understand the noise. Pity really, apart from the bad encoding, a fun game I must say. Also try the 1.20 patch, might assist a little


----------



## fox7399 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ya i overclocked my video cards core and memory freqs. from 250 and 332 to 300 and 400. and it ran incredibly smoother. But i didnt want to heat up my card so I set them back to default


----------

